# 69436 & 92502



## misbell (Aug 24, 2011)

Since CPT 69436 already includes general anesthesia and CPT 92502 would be allowed a 
-59 modifier if billed with CPT 69436, under what circumstance would that be correct to use? Otherwise, CPT 92502 would not be used since they are both for anesthesia.


----------

